# best puppy dog food?



## phrlandy

Hello I am new here and am now a proud owner of a 10 week American bully (not one of those hippo/inbreed down syndrome dogs) but a nice healthy pup. Bought her from a registered kennel and have papers and the pedigree ........ but I seem to be stumped on which puppy food. 

I was thinking about blue Buffalo but am not sure? If anyone wouldn't mind helping me out with some good puppy chows I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Buck187Hunter

I feed Blue Buffalo to my 4 month old Pitbull mix and he does very good on it. He's getting big, 45 lbs already and getting taller.


----------



## phrlandy

How long does the big bag usually last you?


----------



## Buck187Hunter

phrlandy said:


> How long does the big bag usually last you?


the 30 lb bag lasted me 4 weeks and I was accidently over feeding him at the time and cutted down his servings when I bought the 15 lb bag and it lasted almost 3 weeks.


----------



## phrlandy

Okay thanks! I guess I'll be getting blue buffalo then!


----------



## angelbaby

I dont believe blue buffalo is a great food, if you go that route go with blue buffalo wilderness. Other great quality foods include, Acana, Orijen although they are on the pricey side. If you are looking at blue buffalo a better option would be to go with taste of the wild . If you use the search at the top and type in food rate chart it should come up and gives a list of quality foods in there.


----------



## Buck187Hunter

^^ yeah you are right,it isn't "great" but it is good.

And on that Pet Food Rating Comparison Chart thread you're talkin about, some of that food is junk compared to Blue Buffalo.


----------



## zohawn

lol @ the recall


----------



## phrlandy

zohawn said:


> lol @ the recall


Why was it recalled?


----------



## princess21fu

*HELP!!! I need a good brand of dog food*

I'm new and I have a 4month old American Bully with papers! I have had her at the vet almost weekly because she has had constant problems with her food, and she has constant diherra. I had her on Diamond dog food, which i was told isn't the best and to get her off of it. Today she had blood in her poop so to the vet we went. The vet has her on a prescription diet for the next week. She recommended science diet, pro plan and another brand (can't remember the name). Can anyone recommend either one of these brands? I just want my pup to feel better she has 3 weeks worth of antibiotics just to get her to have normal poop. She also tested negative for parasites,worms etc. Any bit of information will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## phrlandy

That's new thread worthy.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

The best food you can feed to a dog is a raw food diet. There's no kibble that is better than feeding a raw food diet. Dogs are carnivores. Here are some sites to read up on feeding a raw food diet: BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online
Netrophic
http://www.healinghope.net/downloads/canine_raw_food_diet_basics.pdf
Raw Meaty Bones
Pack Lunch -- Learning Resources
BARF for Beginners - Most Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## phrlandy

ppreciate that link. I was thinking about going raw but was scared for my dogs health with bacteria viruses and parasites


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

princess21fu said:


> I'm new and I have a 4month old American Bully with papers! I have had her at the vet almost weekly because she has had constant problems with her food, and she has constant diherra. I had her on Diamond dog food, which i was told isn't the best and to get her off of it. Today she had blood in her poop so to the vet we went. The vet has her on a prescription diet for the next week. She recommended science diet, pro plan and another brand (can't remember the name). Can anyone recommend either one of these brands? I just want my pup to feel better she has 3 weeks worth of antibiotics just to get her to have normal poop. She also tested negative for parasites,worms etc. Any bit of information will be greatly appreciated!!!


science diet is crap. i think the first or second ingredient is corn. someone on here, i think it was KMdogs, pointed out that a lot of vets recommend sciencediet because they are paid to. go to a feed store or tractor supply store and find a good food that is grain free. from my experience, its the corn and other fillers that cause problems. blue buffalo wilderness and TotW are cost friendly and then acana and orijen are top notch.


----------



## phrlandy

Currently on nitro natural large breed puppy formula Lamb and brown rice. Thoughts?


----------



## EckoMac

phrlandy said:


> Currently on nitro natural large breed puppy formula Lamb and brown rice. Thoughts?


Large breed is Rotti, Mastiff, Great Dane...
APBT, Am Bully, and Am Staff are not large breed dogs.

Natural Choice by Nutro isn't too bad. My Mom fed her dog that for years. I prefer TOTW, but Ecko has a lot of food allergies so I am limited to the foods I can feed him.


----------



## princess21fu

See my dog has such a sensitive stomach the only thing working right now is her prescribed dog food. Its called MRX Hills Canine I/D it's the stomach problems and it has been great so far. I'm just so scared what her body will do once I switch her to another brand. I've heard pro pac is good. Anyone tried that or have any good things to say about that brand????


----------



## phrlandy

EckoMac said:


> Large breed is Rotti, Mastiff, Great Dane...
> APBT, Am Bully, and Am Staff are not large breed dogs.
> 
> Natural Choice by Nutro isn't too bad. My Mom fed her dog that for years. I prefer TOTW, but Ecko has a lot of food allergies so I am limited to the foods I can feed him.


I thought it was by the weight of the dog. Over 50 pounds is 
a large breed? And yeah I bought it cause it had good reviews but as she is growing I think she will need a more nutritious kibble. Ill look into totw!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

phrlandy said:


> I thought it was by the weight of the dog. Over 50 pounds is
> a large breed? And yeah I bought it cause it had good reviews but as she is growing I think she will need a more nutritious kibble. Ill look into totw!


I agree with Ecko, i really like TotW. and im not completely sure but when they talk about large breed they mean overall size. if u put a 60lb pit next to a 60lb rottie, the rottie is over all bigger as far as bone structure goes.


----------



## phrlandy

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I agree with Ecko, i really like TotW. and im not completely sure but when they talk about large breed they mean overall size. if u put a 60lb pit next to a 60lb rottie, the rottie is over all bigger as far as bone structure goes.


Link to the puppy chow your talking about?


----------



## EckoMac

Grain-Free Natural Premium Holistic Healthy Dog and Cat Food - Taste of the Wild Pet Food

Large breed would be 90 lbs or better if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## phrlandy

EckoMac said:


> Grain-Free Natural Premium Holistic Healthy Dog and Cat Food - Taste of the Wild Pet Food
> 
> Large breed would be 90 lbs or better if I'm not mistaken.


For nitro it says 50lb or more. But if I buy totw its only a few dollars more and its slotted better so I will switch once I finish this bag. So far she has been doing really well on it but I think totw is a better choice.


----------



## EckoMac

Mix the food for a min of 2 weeks and add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to prevent belly aches and soft stool. TOTW is a better food then Nutro for sure. 
Ecko is 47 lbs and gets about 2.5 cups per day. If he looks chubbs he gets a little less until he doesn't look chubbs anymore. Also depends on the exercise too. If it's a beach weekend I may give him a 1/4 cup more. If it's a comp weekend and he's staying with my mom, I will pack a 1/4 cup less. You do not and probably should not follow the directions on the bag. They are rough estimates. Every dog is different and will need different amounts. Similar to people.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

EckoMac said:


> Mix the food for a min of 2 weeks and add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to prevent belly aches and soft stool. TOTW is a better food then Nutro for sure.
> Ecko is 47 lbs and gets about 2.5 cups per day. If he looks chubbs he gets a little less until he doesn't look chubbs anymore. Also depends on the exercise too. If it's a beach weekend I may give him a 1/4 cup more. If it's a comp weekend and he's staying with my mom, I will pack a 1/4 cup less. You do not and probably should not follow the directions on the bag. They are rough estimates. Every dog is different and will need different amounts. Similar to people.


i need to buy some pumpkin, thats a good idea. and Odin is 65lbs and i feed him about 3cups per day. but i agree that the bag instructions are kinda balloney.


----------



## phrlandy

EckoMac said:


> Mix the food for a min of 2 weeks and add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to prevent belly aches and soft stool. TOTW is a better food then Nutro for sure.
> Ecko is 47 lbs and gets about 2.5 cups per day. If he looks chubbs he gets a little less until he doesn't look chubbs anymore. Also depends on the exercise too. If it's a beach weekend I may give him a 1/4 cup more. If it's a comp weekend and he's staying with my mom, I will pack a 1/4 cup less. You do not and probably should not follow the directions on the bag. They are rough estimates. Every dog is different and will need different amounts. Similar to people.


I don't I feed my pup 2 cups a day right now and will adjust to how she looks and acts not by company standards


----------



## EckoMac

Good, I'm glad you don't.  Let me know how the new food goes. Ecko does very well on it.

Make sure it's canned pumpkin and not pumpkin pie filling. Too much sugar in the filling. I like to freeze it in his Kong, or in cubes as a treat on the side. Halloween is Ecko's fav time of year. LOL!


----------



## phrlandy

EckoMac said:


> Good, I'm glad you don't.  Let me know how the new food goes. Ecko does very well on it.
> 
> Make sure it's canned pumpkin and not pumpkin pie filling. Too much sugar in the filling. I like to freeze it in his Kong, or in cubes as a treat on the side. Halloween is Ecko's fav time of year. LOL!


I like the Kong idea lol


----------



## cclement18

Iv dont tons of research on dog food. The RAW diet is best for them being its all real food but it can be pretty expensive. Theres more dry dog food out there that you don't realize that is truly bad for your dogs. Everything they sell at walmart is pretty much horrible. Dogs truly need a grain free dog food because there body can not digest grains even though it can dissolve a beef bone. The foods at walmart are packed with grains as a filler for the food which is bad. Plus you have to feed them more to get them the nutriance they need thus having to buy more. The one I have them on is packed with they stuff they need and no grains so I don't have to feed them a lot to get them what they need and fill them up. I have my dogs on Canidae with some EVO Red Meat food mixed in with it. There both dry dog foods. Also there both grain free and packed with everything your dog needs. Money wise Id pick Canidae. The pound per $$$ is actually cheaper than some foods at walmart. They also sell like 44lb bags of it which should last you longer than a month. EVO is expensive but its the best dog food out there. Their formula is really good for your dog. About as close as your going to get to the RAW diet with kibble. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vilebeast

cclement18 said:


> Iv dont tons of research on dog food. The RAW diet is best for them being its all real food but it can be pretty expensive. Theres more dry dog food out there that you don't realize that is truly bad for your dogs. Everything they sell at walmart is pretty much horrible. Dogs truly need a grain free dog food because there body can not digest grains even though it can dissolve a beef bone. The foods at walmart are packed with grains as a filler for the food which is bad. Plus you have to feed them more to get them the nutriance they need thus having to buy more. The one I have them on is packed with they stuff they need and no grains so I don't have to feed them a lot to get them what they need and fill them up. I have my dogs on Canidae with some EVO Red Meat food mixed in with it. There both dry dog foods. Also there both grain free and packed with everything your dog needs. Money wise Id pick Canidae. The pound per $$$ is actually cheaper than some foods at walmart. They also sell like 44lb bags of it which should last you longer than a month. EVO is expensive but its the best dog food out there. Their formula is really good for your dog. About as close as your going to get to the RAW diet with kibble. I hope this helps.


Raw can be cheaper if you know how to buy meat and from where. IE a local butcher shop to me sells chicken leg quarters for .67lb. at this place one could get up to 40pounds of chicken a month max. Also they sell organ meat from cows/chicken/turkey for less than .50lb when they have it. IMO hardest part for RAW is getting space IE a freezer that can hold atleast 50lbs of meat so you can portion everything out.

Now I would disagree that EVO is the best dog food. Orijen has a better (imo) ingredient list. But that debate can happen later.

Everything you said about walmart food is spot on.


----------



## KMdogs

cclement18 said:


> Iv dont tons of research on dog food. The RAW diet is best for them being its all real food but it can be pretty expensive. Theres more dry dog food out there that you don't realize that is truly bad for your dogs. Everything they sell at walmart is pretty much horrible. Dogs truly need a grain free dog food because there body can not digest grains even though it can dissolve a beef bone. The foods at walmart are packed with grains as a filler for the food which is bad. Plus you have to feed them more to get them the nutriance they need thus having to buy more. The one I have them on is packed with they stuff they need and no grains so I don't have to feed them a lot to get them what they need and fill them up. I have my dogs on Canidae with some EVO Red Meat food mixed in with it. There both dry dog foods. Also there both grain free and packed with everything your dog needs. Money wise Id pick Canidae. The pound per $$$ is actually cheaper than some foods at walmart. They also sell like 44lb bags of it which should last you longer than a month. EVO is expensive but its the best dog food out there. Their formula is really good for your dog. About as close as your going to get to the RAW diet with kibble. I hope this helps.


As someone who has done "tons of research" you realize Canidae still has grains? Even if you feed the "grain free" Canidae, the quality isn't ACTUALLY better than regular Canidae and lets not forget who produces it... Anyway, the "grain free" Canidae consists of a high amount of potato as well as "natural flavor".. I could pick it apart further but that is really all that should be said..


----------



## cclement18

Well I give them Canidae life stage mixed with EVO red meat. Canidae may not be completely grain free but its a far better choice than something like Beniful from walmart. Both of my dogs love it. My male pup is gaining good weight (10weeks 3days at 22lbs) and my female is actually losing a little weight which is good for her because she was actually over weight a little. Id rather feed them EVO but at $70 for a 28lb bag and I have to feed two dogs. Thats pretty expensive.


----------



## KMdogs

cclement18 said:


> Well I give them Canidae life stage mixed with EVO red meat. Canidae may not be completely grain free but its a far better choice than something like Beniful from walmart. Both of my dogs love it. My male pup is gaining good weight (10weeks 3days at 22lbs) and my female is actually losing a little weight which is good for her because she was actually over weight a little. Id rather feed them EVO but at $70 for a 28lb bag and I have to feed two dogs. Thats pretty expensive.


Canidae life stages is heavy on the grains and Evo is extremely over priced for the quality of product they produce.. High productivity, cheap ingredients and high mark ups.. I've done research for several years as well as worked in distribution and retail sides.. I also study k9 genetics, behavior, history and have worked with Bulldogs (and dogs in general) for years spending almost my entire life around animals.. I by no means know everything however i am confident in what i tell people and what i have seen from the industry..

When Evo was bought out from proctor and gamble especially, the quality dropped significantly.. The bag tells the same story as always however the quality of ingredients used is mediocre at best.. Even though they still claim to be produced in the USA, a few ingredients are now out sourced.. They can get away with this because the vast majority are still produced in the US thus they can claim it.. Same loop hole that can put meat by weight as the first ingredient but if theres only one source, it actually is further down the list especially if not dehydrated.. As much of that weight is water based.


----------



## Diamond2012

*dog food*

I feed Diamond blue buffalo and she loves it.


----------



## lauraacton29

If you're looking for the best dog food for Pitbulls, look no further! To know more visit: https://animals.net/best-dog-food-for-pitbulls/


----------

